# Do you know which is harder than Diamond



## obied allah (6 أغسطس 2011)

اليكم اخر ما توصلت اليه الجامعة القومية الصينية والتى اعلنت اليوم عن اكتشافها لما هو اصلد من الماس ويسمى (الباكيت -كربون) 
فهذا الاسم فقط ولم يصرح باى تفاصيل طبعا 
فماذا يتميز بميزات اخرى غير الصلادة وهل سيحدث تغير فى تشغيل المعادن ؟


----------



## HMS (7 أغسطس 2011)

Currently, diamond is regarded to be the hardest known material in the world. But by considering large compressive pressures under indenters, scientists have calculated that a material called wurtzite boron nitride (w-BN) has a greater indentation strength than diamond. The scientists also calculated that another material, lonsdaleite (also called hexagonal diamond, since it’s made of carbon and is similar to diamond), is even stronger than w-BN and 58 percent stronger than diamond, setting a new record​


----------



## ZaiDroiD (10 أغسطس 2011)

what about "carbaid" ??


----------



## obied allah (10 أغسطس 2011)

يا بشمهندس انا بتكلم عن الماس الطبيعى وهو الاصلد ولا اتكلم عن البورون الذى عولج ليغطى بطبقة من النيتريد فهل هناك شئ طبيعة اصلد من الماس لا...................
وشكرا على المعلومة ايضا


----------



## خالد ندا (26 أغسطس 2011)

بس انا اعتقد ان اكيد فى مكونات بطبيعتها اقوي من الماس
واسف بس ده مجرد رأي


----------



## obied allah (3 سبتمبر 2011)

قصدك اصلد مش اقوى


----------

